# Sila Sahin steigt bei GZSZ aus!



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2014)

*Traurige Zeiten am Set von GZSZ in Potsdam-Babelsberg: Sila Sahin (28) verlässt überraschend die RTL-Serie! Sie war Donnerstag das letzte Mal in der Soap zu sehen. Das erfuhr BILD am Abend. *

Die schöne Berlinerin ist seit Ende 2013 im lange geplanten Urlaub. Sie sollte in diesen Tagen vor die Kamera zurückkehren. Es war seit Tagen ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis am Set. Doch am Abend wurde das Team informiert.

*Sila Sahin verlässt die Serie auf eigenen Wunsch, und zwar sofort! *
Weiterlesen...

Finde ich aus optischen Gesichtspunkten sehr "traurig"! 
Hoffentlich ist das kein Zeichen dafür das Ilkay (demnächst) in's Ausland wechselt!


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass man sie überhaupt nochmal sieht in Zukunft


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2014)

Mir reicht es wenn ich sie ab und zu im Playboy sehe


----------



## Max100 (28 Feb. 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> Mir reicht es wenn ich sie ab und zu im Playboy sehe



Wahres Wort :thumbup:


----------



## realsacha (28 Feb. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Traurige Zeiten am Set von GZSZ in Potsdam-Babelsberg: Sila Sahin (28) verlässt überraschend die RTL-Serie! Sie war Donnerstag das letzte Mal in der Soap zu sehen. Das erfuhr BILD am Abend. *
> 
> Die schöne Berlinerin ist seit Ende 2013 im lange geplanten Urlaub. Sie sollte in diesen Tagen vor die Kamera zurückkehren. Es war seit Tagen ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis am Set. Doch am Abend wurde das Team informiert.
> 
> ...





*Wahnsinn! Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr..... *Ironie aus**


----------



## DRAGO (28 Feb. 2014)

Immer das selbe - wenn die Weiber ihren Kerlen hinterherlaufen - verschwienden für lange Zeit und meinen dann sie können nach langer Zeit wieder da weiter machen wo sie aufgehört haben - ist bei anderen auch schon gescheitert. Da sag ich nur "GEH MIT GOTT ABER FLOTT" - Auch dich werden deine Fans vergessen !


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2014)

_*Angeblich *_spielt Sila in einer neuen Serie bei RTL mit

"Darum bin ich bei 'GZSZ' ausgestiegen


----------



## Death Row (18 März 2014)

Wen es interessiert: Ihre alte Rolle bei GZSZ wird durch eine neue Schauspielerin ersetzt

Neue Ayla: Sila Sahin wird bei GZSZ ersetzt! | Promiflash.de


----------



## Max100 (18 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: Ihre alte Rolle bei GZSZ wird durch eine neue Schauspielerin ersetzt
> 
> Neue Ayla: Sila Sahin wird bei GZSZ ersetzt! | Promiflash.de



Das hat ja bei RTL Tradition


----------



## Death Row (18 März 2014)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Bin eher auf Sila fixiert


----------



## Death Row (21 März 2014)

Und sie tritt die Nachfolge an

GZSZ: DIESER Sonnenschein ersetzt Sila Sahin! | Promiflash.de

Okay, sie hat (noch) nicht die Klasse von Sila, aber ich freue mich dennoch auf besondere Szenen mit ihr


----------



## achim0081500 (21 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Und sie tritt die Nachfolge an
> 
> GZSZ: DIESER Sonnenschein ersetzt Sila Sahin! | Promiflash.de
> 
> Okay, sie hat (noch) nicht die Klasse von Sila, aber ich freue mich dennoch auf besondere Szenen mit ihr



na dann erstmal ab in den Playboy


----------



## Death Row (21 März 2014)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> na dann erstmal ab in den Playboy



Oder so! ^^


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

2015 geht es mit "Verbotene Liebe" doch weiter. Nochmal Glück gehabt, Sila! 

Entschieden: ARD setzt «Verbotene Liebe» doch fort – Quotenmeter.de


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

früher musste ich die sendung mit meiner mama gucken


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Sila ist schon ein scharfer Feger, ich werde Sie vermissen ...


----------

